# Newbie question: do JLC ADs ever discount?



## ccn

I am interested in buying my first JLC watch, the Master Grande Ultra Thin in pink gold with the pale dial (1352520). 

I'd prefer to buy either at a London-based duty-free (e.g., Heathrow T5), or in the US. 


Is it possible to find JLC authorized distributors who ever discount? If anyone knows of one either in London or in the NYC area, I'd appreciate a private message with the information.
Many thanks.


----------



## Janne

Here on Grand Cayman, the can get about 5-10% discount, depending on model


----------



## Watchbreath

25% is not unheard of, but it comes down to your ability to haggle.


----------



## RJRJRJ

They definitely discount. Like most brands, gold models have an even higher profit margin than steel models, so factor that in as well.


----------



## Andrés

Watchbreath said:


> 25% is not unheard of, but it comes down to your ability to haggle.


 I agree. You can get up to 25% off in the US.


----------



## john123

A lot of it comes down to your relationship with your local AD. My guy will give me the same discount on JLC, IWC, Breguet, Ulysse Nardin, and Breitling. I'm sure if he carried Rolex or Panerai the discounts on those would not be in the same range. The number previously given of 25% should be attainable.


----------



## Watchbreath

Yep, being an established customer is more than half the battle.


john123 said:


> A lot of it comes down to your relationship with your local AD. My guy will give me the same discount on JLC, IWC, Breguet, Ulysse Nardin, and Breitling. I'm sure if he carried Rolex or Panerai the discounts on those would not be in the same range. The number previously given of 25% should be attainable.


----------



## ucdvwchan

Definitely. Easily 25%....I got more than discount than that for my JLC a year ago.


----------



## Phreude

I have two ADs in my area. I called them both and asked what they sold model number X for, and one said, "we don't discount," and one said, it's 25% off, and I was thrilled to find this info without so much as standing up!


----------



## Watchbreath

Do your homework on prices, the one with the 25% quote may have jacked 
the MSRP by 10%.


Phreude said:


> I have two ADs in my area. I called them both and asked what they sold model number X for, and one said, "we don't discount," and one said, it's 25% off, and I was thrilled to find this info without so much as standing up!


----------



## Phreude

Absolutely excellent point. In my case they were not kidding, thankfully.



Watchbreath said:


> Do your homework on prices, the one with the 25% quote may have jacked
> the MSRP by 10%.


----------



## djmm

One tip for you, never negotiate everything over the phone. If you're just calling and asking for discount, most of the time they will say no or give you very bad rate. 

My suggestion is, once you are really ready to buy, go visit the shop and negotiate face to face. Make sure they know that you know the RRP and also how many % discount to expect. Or just be direct and tell them if you can do 30% I'll get it from you (and see if they can give you 25% at least)

I have good ADs in Sydney and Singapore, but not in UK or US unfortunately.


----------



## sharkman1234

Andrés said:


> I agree. You can get up to 25% off in the US.


Or more!


----------



## mabboud

Watchbreath said:


> Yep, being an established customer is more than half the battle.


so what if its your first purchase (in general, or from that particular AD). can you expect any discount? or do you have to pay in full one or two times before the discounts appear?


----------



## Moko

CCN: Did you by any chance BOUGHT the watch already? In NYC?


----------



## newbie123

Moko: I'm interested in buying a Jaeger, if you can hook me up. Email me at online.shopping94309 at gmail dot com.

Thanks!



Moko said:


> CCN: Did you by any chance BOUGHT the watch already? In NYC?


----------



## kingblackbolt

If an AD gives you the answer that they can't discount this brand then go somewhere else... doesn't matter if it's your first time or not if your are ready to buy and know the MSRP then you can dictate the discount by and large. Make it clear to them this won't be your last purchase from them and you have friends who you can recommend to buy there as well


----------



## AShearer

ccn said:


> I am interested in buying my first JLC watch, the Master Grande Ultra Thin in pink gold with the pale dial (1352520).
> 
> I'd prefer to buy either at a London-based duty-free (e.g., Heathrow T5), or in the US.
> 
> Is it possible to find JLC authorized distributors who ever discount? If anyone knows of one either in London or in the NYC area, I'd appreciate a private message with the information.
> Many thanks.


Lots of good suggestions here. I have found that 1.) It depends a lot on whether the AD has the watch YOU want in stock. If so, it's cash flow for them, they are likely to go deeper if they have it on floor plan. 2.) It also depends a lot on the location. I recently purchased two watches from an AD in Mclean VA, Tyson's Corner Center, one of the most expensive floor plans outside of NYC. The amount of rent + over ride the AD pays will certainly influence their discount policy. On my first watch (omega) 15%, second watch ( IWC,) 20%, watch I have on hold; a JLC Reverso Grande Duo Time, 20% plus some goodies. So, being a repeat customer appears to help a lot.


----------



## ReversoSquadra

Do you guys think I would be less likely to get a discount from the official JLC store in Beverly Hills? I'd love an excuse to go down there, but not if it means paying an extra thousand dollars for the same item.


----------



## NMGE17

You can still go down and try things on without buying - it is what they are there for and I have found the boutique here in London helpful in that way on occasion. If you do decide to buy I would guess you wouldn't get as big a discount normally in a brand boutique.

Nigel


----------



## Braindrain

No. Boutique stores (regardless of brand) will NEVER discount.


----------



## Watchbreath

Never say never.


Braindrain said:


> No. Boutique stores (regardless of brand) will NEVER discount.


----------



## MotoDC

AShearer said:


> Lots of good suggestions here. I have found that 1.) It depends a lot on whether the AD has the watch YOU want in stock. If so, it's cash flow for them, they are likely to go deeper if they have it on floor plan. 2.) It also depends a lot on the location. I recently purchased two watches from an AD in Mclean VA, Tyson's Corner Center, one of the most expensive floor plans outside of NYC. The amount of rent + over ride the AD pays will certainly influence their discount policy. On my first watch (omega) 15%, *second watch ( IWC,) 20%*, watch I have on hold; a JLC Reverso Grande Duo Time, 20% plus some goodies. So, being a repeat customer appears to help a lot.


Ouch, I really hate to hear that. I recently bought my IWC Portuguese from that same AD and only got 10%. It was my first interaction with that dealer and my first watch purchase in general though, so I really had no idea what to expect in terms of discount. If you don't mind, which rep did you work with (you can PM me if that's more appropriate)?


----------



## tigerpac

Very useful thread, thanks!


----------



## Vincent_00

I was also going to ask this same question, thanks for the advice everyone.

My follow-up newbie question: is there somewhere I can find a list of the MSRPs for a certain model in different countries? I found on forums that the MSRP for the model I was looking at was $8500 in the US and £6050 in the UK (=$9791 today), it would be interesting to see this for other currencies too.

Also, are taxes included in the MSRP? For example I imagine sales tax in the US isn't (would that make it cheaper to buy in states without sales tax? (Oregon, Delaware,..)) while in Europe VAT is usually included in the 'sticker price'.

Thanks.


----------



## Vincent_00

Edit: sorry, double post


----------



## tigerpac

sales tax is not in the MSRP in the US, you are correct.


----------



## Vincent_00

ok, thanks, that would explain some of the difference. Although it would probably still be cheaper to take a holiday and buy the watch somewhere else than the UK.


----------



## Aliisloo

Vincent_00 said:


> it would probably still be cheaper to take a holiday and buy the watch somewhere else than the UK.


For some high value purchases like luxury watches, you might be right. Btw, just a shot in the dark, are you looking at Ultra Thin Moon? I also saw somewhere MSRP for SS version stated at $8500. Right now it is my drool watch 

For MSRPs in USD, I typically go to gray market sites like prestigetime dot com or gemnation dot com. They will typically have MSRP and discounted price both mentioned.


----------



## Vincent_00

Aliisloo said:


> For MSRPs in USD, I typically go to gray market sites like prestigetime dot com or gemnation dot com. They will typically have MSRP and discounted price both mentioned.


Thanks for the tip, I'll check out those sites.



Aliisloo said:


> Btw, just a shot in the dark, are you looking at Ultra Thin Moon? I also saw somewhere MSRP for SS version stated at $8500. Right now it is my drool watch


Indeed, the Master Ultra-Thin Moonphase 39mm 
I wish I was looking a year from now so I could try to pick one up second hand but because it's a 2011 model that won't be an option if I want it now. If I can get the 25% discount mentioned in this thread; $6375 is a price I stretch to.


----------



## Aliisloo

Vincent_00 said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll check out those sites.
> 
> Indeed, the Master Ultra-Thin Moonphase 39mm
> I wish I was looking a year from now so I could try to pick one up second hand but because it's a 2011 model that won't be an option if I want it now. If I can get the 25% discount mentioned in this thread; $6375 is a price I stretch to.


Ahhhh. MUT Moon looks like a beauty, isn't it. For a watch like this, I can't imagine getting a pre owned. I'd rather wait and work towards getting one new. I don't think there is any danger of it getting discontinued any time soon. And I believe there will be very high demand initially which will mean less discounts. But you can still try.

So if I were in your place, which I am actually , I will wait patiently and pick this beauty at right time and right price.

First thing first, I need to find an AD who is carrying it and try it on to see if its actually that beautiful or its an illusion.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

If you are a regular jaeger buyer or another luxury brand buyer at the same store, they will grant you a discount but not if you shop for the first time.


----------



## LouS

Aliisloo said:


> Ahhhh. MUT Moon looks like a beauty, isn't it. For a watch like this, I can't imagine getting a pre owned. I'd rather wait and work towards getting one new. I don't think there is any danger of it getting discontinued any time soon. And I believe there will be very high demand initially which will mean less discounts. But you can still try.
> 
> So if I were in your place, which I am actually , I will wait patiently and pick this beauty at right time and right price.
> 
> First thing first, I need to find an AD who is carrying it and try it on to see if its actually that beautiful or its an illusion.


No illusion. The NY ADs can't keep it in stock (although I didn't check Cellini) - I had to leave my name to be notified when it came in so I could see it before it sold. With turnover like that, you're not likely to get a discount on it here.....


----------



## Aliisloo

LouS said:


> No illusion. The NY ADs can't keep it in stock (although I didn't check Cellini) - I had to leave my name to be notified when it came in so I could see it before it sold. With turnover like that, you're not likely to get a discount on it here.....


With the clear risk of hijacking this thread (it already is probably!), I would like to know your impressions of MUT Moon. Maybe it calls for a separate thread


----------



## LouS

Aliisloo said:


> With the clear risk of hijacking this thread (it already is probably!), I would like to know your impressions of MUT Moon. Maybe it calls for a separate thread


I just came back from looking for it - I'm waiting for the call from the AD.


----------



## exoticwatches

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I tried to call stores. but most stores don't tell about any prices over the phone besides the retail price. Anyone have more updates on the best AD discount for a ladies JLC watch over NY or maybe NJ??i was told by one guy from an AD that if I'm looking for something more than 10% discount , he wouldn't be able to help.


BS, look and shop around, you would be able to get atleast 12-15% off .... on JLC or Rolex ... on Omega it would vary between 20-25%


----------



## fareastcoast

This thread is informative, it gives a lot of typical discounts you can manage to get, as of one year ago anyways.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f419/typical-discounts-jlc-master-control-787377.html


----------



## Watchbreath

Smart AD's do not bargain over the phone.


sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I tried to call stores. but most stores don't tell about any prices over the phone besides the retail price. Anyone have more updates on the best AD discount for a ladies JLC watch over NY or maybe NJ??i was told by one guy from an AD that if I'm looking for something more than 10% discount , he wouldn't be able to help.


----------



## BBCDoc

Hi there,

I am based in Singapore, and went to the US last year on a business trip. I wanted to acquire my first serious timepiece, and targeted an authorized JLC distributor for a Master Geographic. We exchanged emails, and she offered me 30% discount (excluding sales tax). When I arrived in the US, I went to the boutique and bought it for the agreed price. First time visiting, and likely will go again in the future (funds permitting). The sales rep was extremely nice and the discount was not difficult to extract from her. They had to order the piece in too, not like they had it sitting around in stock. 

PM me for the boutique details, won't go plastering it out here.


----------



## Skally

Hi! Can you please give me the contacts. I'm interested. Thank you


----------



## ScorpionRS

call up the duty-free and they will tell you the price. Most ADs will give 10-15% if you try


----------



## vinte77

Just my experience, but I've found that boutiques don't give any discounts and ADs can give discounts. The amount of discount that an AD will give all depends on the relationship you have with them and your ability to negotiate but it can range anywhere from 25% and lower. However, this is my experience and I'm sure there are people out there who have had better luck negotiating better deals. But you can always go with the trusted sellers here or other forums and you might have an easier time negotiating a better deal.


----------



## CincyBob

I'm a new guy here, and I found this thread very helpful in setting expectations around pricing.


----------



## Jie Li

BBCDoc said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am based in Singapore, and went to the US last year on a business trip. I wanted to acquire my first serious timepiece, and targeted an authorized JLC distributor for a Master Geographic. We exchanged emails, and she offered me 30% discount (excluding sales tax). When I arrived in the US, I went to the boutique and bought it for the agreed price. First time visiting, and likely will go again in the future (funds permitting). The sales rep was extremely nice and the discount was not difficult to extract from her. They had to order the piece in too, not like they had it sitting around in stock.
> 
> PM me for the boutique details, won't go plastering it out here.


Hi, could you mind provide me the contact of the AD? Thanks so much!


----------



## sti8k

I have been wanting to own a JLC for years and has finally decided to pull the trigger. Any one with AD contacts in Amsterdam and the discount that I can expect? Please PM me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Braindrain said:


> No. Boutique stores (regardless of brand) will NEVER discount.


This is generally true in my experience as well..


----------



## InfinityNexus

godfather0917 said:


> This is generally true in my experience as well..


While this is generally true, I have heard of a few giving nominal 10% or 15% off depending on the customer


----------

